
Show HN: GoES – Easy to use event sourcing framework for Go (Postgres as store) - z0mbie42
https://github.com/bloom42/goes
======
z0mbie42
Hi,

I've ported the kickstarter's event sourcing framework
([https://kickstarter.engineering/event-sourcing-made-
simple-4...](https://kickstarter.engineering/event-sourcing-made-simple-4...))
to Go. It's similar to the flux architecture in the backend.

Any feedback is welcome.

